
Damnit…FriendFeed Gets Even More Useful With An Interestingness Filter - paul
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/06/damnitfriendfeed-gets-even-more-useful/
======
goodkarma
Really liking this new feature. And it loads nice and quick, too. Thanks guys!

------
phd1969
Arrington needs to make it less obvious that he's on FriendFeed's payroll.

~~~
brlewis
I don't think so. I don't think he really gets friendfeed.

TC commenters are worse, though. One comment was so ignorantly negative it
made me laugh:

# Darren Neimke

June 6th, 2008 at 4:16 am

Wow, that’s so cool. $5M and they managed to get 3 new hyperlinks on the page.
Sweet.

